

Why Object-Oriented Languages Need Tail Calls (2009) - tosh
http://www.eighty-twenty.org/index.cgi/tech/oo-tail-calls-20111001.html

======
ggchappell
This is an oldie-but-a-goodie.

I made a comment on it (#11) back in 2009, and I have yet to see _anyone at
all_ give a decent response to it. My summary:

> ... TCO permits the use of black-box abstractions when a property of an
> object depends on a property of another object; however, TCO is not
> sufficient to handle the case when a property of an object depends on
> properties of two other objects.

It seems we can conclude from this that black-box abstractions in which a
property of an object depends on a property of two (or more) other objects,
are generally too resource-intensive to scale well.

Doesn't that idea seem like it might be an important one?

